# What conditioner or spray do you use?



## Daisy's Mom (10 mo ago)

Hi all! I'm not showing my pup, but thought this would be the place to get input on fur care. My Daisy is 5 months old and she's a rescue from a poodle rescue, She appears mostly poodle, but has another small breed mixed in (we don't know).

I bathe her weekly with an oatmeal shampoo and let her air dry. Her adult curls are coming in and I'm so excited she has the poodle curls! She does look a bit frizzy and I'd like to find a conditioning rinse or leave in spray to make her coat softer and even bring out more of the curl (if possible). She looks a little scruffy a few days after the bath.

Also, any tricks for getting rid of the tear stains? I wash them daily with a dog face shampoo and it does close to nothing. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Sorry don't know anything about tear stains but Cowboy Magic gel is great for softening and defining curls. A little blob goes a long way and it smells nice too. I just rub it onto the palms of my hands and then rub it all over Winnie. I do have a conditioning spray but she isnt a fan of sprays. Also I find that because I am always touching Winnie the oils from my skin helps keep her curls soft.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

I use Eqyss brand leave in. It's a clear gel like but leaves coat soft and I can easily comb her topknot, boots, and tail!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I really like Chris Christensen Spectrum one Shampoo and Conditioner, combined with After U Bathe. For Tear stains, I heard Eye Envy is the good stuff.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

for leave in conditioner/spray before brushing i like the chris christensen ice on ice. i only wish it was less fragranced since i am sensitive to scent. for tear stains: i have a cream mini and a few things overall have brought down the goobers: time (his eyes cleared up post-teething), daily cleaning (i use the lid-n-lash gel and leave it under the eyes once a day, the rest of the day i will wipe with a warm washcloth), and switching from metal bowls to a ceramic one.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I use Best Shot, Stazko, Crown Royale 3, Just Divine, dilute Coat Handler. Not all at once!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I've heard good things about Angel Eyes but don't have to deal with staining myself.
I really like the Cowboy Magic, I use it in various ways. A little bit mixed with water in a squirt bottle is perfect for regular brushing. Full strength massaged into booties means I can comb them out more easily. Full strength or slightly watered down and smoothed over body gives shine and a nice finishing touch.
During the bath I am using Soos conditioner, but I'm not sure I'm happy with it. In any case I would say it decreases the curl.
When Raffi was younger though, I used a comb only (no brush) while damp, and air dried at the end- this left his curls defined and shiny. Oh, he was so adorable! His coat is harsher now as an adult. But he did go through a very frizzy phase before coat change really started, so you might be experiencing that.


----------



## Daisy's Mom (10 mo ago)

beowoof said:


> for leave in conditioner/spray before brushing i like the chris christensen ice on ice. i only wish it was less fragranced since i am sensitive to scent. for tear stains: i have a cream mini and a few things overall have brought down the goobers: time (his eyes cleared up post-teething), daily cleaning (i use the lid-n-lash gel and leave it under the eyes once a day, the rest of the day i will wipe with a warm washcloth), and switching from metal bowls to a ceramic one.
> 
> View attachment 490379
> View attachment 490380


Thanks so much! It's good to hear there was less staining when finished teething. Daisy is definitely teething now!. We do use metal bowls, so I'll try switching to ceramic. 
Where do you buy the Ice on Ice and the Lid-n-Lash? I haven't checked Amazon, but I don't trust what's being sold on there these days. I've received several counterfeit products for human products from sellers on there. Do you have a trusted seller on Amazon?


----------



## Daisy's Mom (10 mo ago)

Starvt said:


> I've heard good things about Angel Eyes but don't have to deal with staining myself.
> I really like the Cowboy Magic, I use it in various ways. A little bit mixed with water in a squirt bottle is perfect for regular brushing. Full strength massaged into booties means I can comb them out more easily. Full strength or slightly watered down and smoothed over body gives shine and a nice finishing touch.
> During the bath I am using Soos conditioner, but I'm not sure I'm happy with it. In any case I would say it decreases the curl.
> When Raffi was younger though, I used a comb only (no brush) while damp, and air dried at the end- this left his curls defined and shiny. Oh, he was so adorable! His coat is harsher now as an adult. But he did go through a very frizzy phase before coat change really started, so you might be experiencing that.


It's good to hear the frizzy stage might pass! Daisy's mom (poor thing!) wasn't a very attractive dog and I have a silly fear she's going to end up looking like her! The parents found together as strays and mom was already pregnant. The mom was clean and brushed by the rescue, but was a frizzy mess with bald sides when I met her! She was probably 100% poodle but I've never seen a poodle that looked so much like a troll doll before. I hope her fur recovers. 
Daisy is getting healthy food and good care with me, and I'll clip her short if needed, but I do love the poodle curls that are coming out now. She still has a frizzy head and paws. I'll give the cowboy magic a try. Thanks so much!


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

Daisy's Mom said:


> Where do you buy the Ice on Ice and the Lid-n-Lash? I haven't checked Amazon, but I don't trust what's being sold on there these days. I've received several counterfeit products for human products from sellers on there. Do you have a trusted seller on Amazon?


overall Kirby's eye goobers went down majorly at around ~10(ish) months, and they came back briefly when i switched him from puppy food to adult food but otherwise they are now mostly normal rather than the rusty, staining kind. i have heard anecdotally filtered water can help, which he drinks mostly because the plumbing in my building is old and suspicious at best. it's just a brita filter but i didn't see a major difference, for what it's worth. 

i buy the lid-n-lash from his groomer, it comes in a gel pump as well as pre-soaked cotton pads which i cut in half. if you have a groomer locally, there's a good chance they can sell you some of these products along with others mentioned in the thread. online i purchase chris christensen products from "wheatley wares" on amazon which is a canadian retailer for pet products, and they have their own website as well. i don't know of any in the US, sorry!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

People can order directly from chrissystems.com. I've done so myself.

Other options may be Cherrybrook, Pet Agree, Groomers Pro, and more.


----------

